# Fishing the High Desert



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I finally had the chance to fish Marble Canyon in Northern Arizona. This was my third attempt and it came to fruition

What an incredible trip

After a Southwestern brunch consisting of smoked brisket, BBQ'd chicken, ribz and the fixings, we left Gilbert (a suburb of Phoenix) on a long journey through the Northern mountainous region of Arizona. Several elevation changes made the drive a true pleasure. Just short of Flagstaff, Bill (my Brother-in-Law) and I made a stop to drain the lizzard and take on some fuel. 










Once the elevation reached about 5200 the vegetation changed from desert shrubs and cactus to a coniferous mixture. Above 6000 Winter took over and all the hillsides were covered with snow. After driving through Flagstaff it was downhill toward the rim of the Grand Canyon. For the next 2+ hours our destination took us through Navajo territory. That in itself was worth the ride with only a sparse population of Indians and their housing nestled amoung the cliffs. 
We finally arrived at the Cliff Dwellers slightly after dusk. A quick milking of the guides, the purchase of a few local bugs, licenses and a brief run-through of the boat we rented, it was time to check in to the room and grab a bite to eat. The accommodation were adequate, the bar well stocked and the food very pleasing to the palate. A little more milking of the locals revealed a pretty good day of fishing and the fish were active after an experimental "Blow-out" that lasted 4 days. A river that generally runs between 5 and 10,000 cfs was cranked to 41,000 to restore some habitat in the Lower River for a Humpback Chub that is bordering extinction. Sleeping was difficult. Maybe it was Bill's snoring or perhaps the "night before Xmas" syndrome? 

Up before the crack, we discovered that they had placed high wind warnings for the day and 40+mph winds could put a dampener on our fishing. We grabbed breakfast and headed for the launch.










Here's our rig for the day. A wide 14 footer with a 40 horse pump. 










A few others were preparing for a whitewater trip below the launch










more to come...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After a 7 mile run upriver through some of the most breath-taking scenery we decided to start fishing. On the way up I noticed all of the giude boats concentrating their efforts just below the numerous riffles. Finding a spot similar in nature I pulled along a flat. We fished the upper portion of the riffle and did some searching with the recommended San Juans and scuds. 




























Here's Bill working some intermediate water.










To say the fishing was easy, would be a flat-out lie. These fish are very hatch specific and proved to be a challenge.

more to come...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Finally after several pattern changes and trying different sections below the fast water, I found them. The floodwater must have taken its toll on the fish. The were concentrated on the soft edges of eddies and not in the regular feeding lanes. We found the same true in every stop we made. 










The fish weren't huge, but quite feisty, loved to hug the bottom and provided a decent fight.

This one ended up fish of the day. It taped out around 14 and took a size 18 beadhead. I switched over to midges after seeing some flashes of activity in the depth of a pool. There was quite the hatch, but not much surface action.










How the fish survive on such small forage is beyond me. Kinda like trying to fill up on fondue (sp). 

Here's the flies that produced the majority of the fish. 










And a few additional scenery shots. Some of the walls were 250 yards above the river.




























It was almost spiritual to be surrounded by such beauty. The fish were only a bonus. I hope to make it back over there in the next 6 months. This time I'm sure to spend several days


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hope to see those pictures soon. I just loooked at the pm,slush is the word of the day.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I bet she's making ice, especially down on your end.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Maybe upload a couple of teasers? Ice is coming I am sure, it hasnt been my year for the river. Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Ralf-

Looking forward to the pics, also! I miss the area around Flag; had many good times there.....


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

fishing the rivers in arizona is awesome.
My parents live in lake havasu , and when i get down there we go down below parker dam on the south end of the lake for smallmouth and largemouth.
the fishing is incredible.
The blue gill are huge to.
2lbs is a small one.

Great pics , makes me want to get on a plane and fly out there. The desert is a great place. Ill try to find my pics when I get home and post a few.

Short


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool Ralf and thanks for sharing the pictures. The scenery alone would be worth making the trip for not to mention the fish.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Steve

You just saved me an hour of work 

Having fished in several other States including Alaska, this one had to be the most scenic. Something about the colors. A "must see"!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Wow, simply beautiful. Thanks for taking us along Ralf. Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, Them are some awesome pics. I am going to be driving through AZ eary this Febuary and might stop to try some fishing.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is some beautiful country. I would have to be reminded to keep casting.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After reading about the Quest/Splitshot/Mitch trip and looking out the window I figured today would be a good day to think of warmer days.

Basilwilliam, 
The shorefishing is quite limited to an area they call the "walk-in". It is my understanding that it's just downriver from the launch. Not quite the high bluffs, but in a boulder field. If you have a hitch on your vehicle the sled can be rented for $150 a day. Well worth it!

The water is gin clear and light leaders a must. I couldn't buy a hit until I came down to a 7X.


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info. That place looks awesome.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Cool pics !!! I was out in CO in oct and can't wait to get back!!!


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Awesome pics Shoe, it looks beautiful. It looks like another place to add to the list. I fished the Deschutes in Oregon in Oct., that was high desert too. It's not quite as breath taking as Arizona though.


----------

